# HA - What people "say" they're good at?



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

I've noticed that someone's HA can be brought to light about what people "say" their talent is.

e.g., the other day an LSE said to me, "you never know what is going to come out of my mouth next (note: I find a lot of XSE say this) there are no many scary things bouncing around in there."

To me, this signals Ne, and as an Ne dominant I can't help but chuckle at the childish interpretation of Ne that XSE typically have. 

I came across this video of Lady Gaga (ISFj) and noticed that the first 10 seconds or so seem to point to Ni HA, with her claiming how good she is at it.







My theory for this is that people don't feed the need to express their true strengths because they are already confident in them. The HA is something people may think they're good at, but really have a childish understanding of. Because of this they are prone to seeing it as their "strength" because they are so often in their actual strength (i.e., like a fish in water) that they don't notice that it is a strength, and, by extension, feel no need to verbalize the fact that they are good at it, because, isn't everyone?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually agree. It's why they say we can be blind to the leading function because we're so used to it we don't notice it.. the HA sticks out more to us because we're less proficient at it. So we see it more and think we're better at it than we actually are.. when everyone around you can just tell you completely suck at it. But being convinced of that yourself is another matter entirely. 

It's sort of like the functional blind spot.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

100% agreed. I might add that for that reason there's people who've actually confused their HA for an ego function.


My LSE dad ocasionally calls himself very creative. He says, jokingly, "I could be a poet, you know" while inventing short poems based on random words. I find it funny, it might be Ne HA.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree. 
I think that HA and Role are two main "show-off" functions. The main difference is that HA is something that is important personally to you and you need to prove to yourself that you're good at it, while Role - is something that you feel like society demands and you feel obliged to show good understanding of it in order not to fall in the estimation of the public. 

This is one of the reasons why I believe Katy Perry is not an ENTP how she's usually typed, as she frequently emphasizes how she wants to be original, doesn't want to be the second somebody but the first Katy Perry, that she needs to surprise people with her ideas and shows. For the record, Madonna too is showing a somewhat similar attitude with a slightly different focus, stressing that she needs to reinvent herself, to be creative, to be on the top of the trends, setting trends, be innovative, otherwise one wouldn't survive in this business.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

This is actually something I used to explain to myself why I used to self-type as LIE/ENTJ in my late teens.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

MightyLizardKing said:


> feel no need to verbalize the fact that they are good at it, *because, isn't everyone?*


Story of my life


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> This is actually something I used to explain to myself why I used to self-type as LIE/ENTJ in my late teens.


Same. LIE/ENTJ was the first thing I typed as....followed shortly by ENFP.

I ain't no fucking Ne-dom though. XD


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not good at anything though


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

I dont see myself as particularly good at Fe. But then maybe I'm LSI > SLE. Sometimes I like to think that I got a really cool Ni vision or insight/premonition or whatever.

Basically, no way I'd see myself as Fe ego but I played with the thought of Ni ego lol


----------

